# Problème de Caractères Gras dans MAIL



## fgcom (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai bien cherché mais pas trouvé de réponses... J'ai un problème dans MAIL depuis 2 ou 3 jours, à savoir que tous les caractères que je mets en forme en GRAS deviennent des signes bizarres incompréhensibles... Uniquement sur les polices en gras, Les sujets des mails, ma signature, etc... J'ai tout essayé, supprimé les pref, encodage par défaut, etc...rien, j'ai même tout viré et recréé mes comptes...
Help !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

C'est sans doute un souci de polices coté OS
voir les sujets sur ce genre de chose 
( remise en ordre du livre de polices par exemple)


----------



## Aliboron (23 Mai 2008)

fgcom a dit:


> J'ai tout essayé, supprimé les pref, encodage par défaut, etc...


Vidé les caches de polices (avec FontFinagler ou Onyx, par ex.) ?


----------



## fgcom (24 Mai 2008)

merci de vos réponses, toutefois, oui, j'ai déjà fait ça avec Onyx (à jour)... je vous donne un exemple flagrant, maintenant, même dans safari, certains caractères uniquement en gras sont remplacés. Le "ç" de françois devient "fran3ois", c'est à dire qu'il est remplacé par un chiffre dans l'exemple... et cela pour d'autres caractères, mais uniquement quand ils sont en GRAS... A n'y rien comprendre... HELP


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

livre des polices à redresser


----------



## fgcom (25 Mai 2008)

D'accord, pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment faire stp? j'ai vidé le cache avec Onyx mais rien n'y a fait...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

non je ne t'expliquerai pas 
car c'est expliqué dans l'aide ( du livre de polices, par exemple points à voir   chasse aux doublons , elimination de rajouts persos exotiques, verification de presence de polices du systeme )
ou dans divers sujets sur les bizarreries de caractères, y compris bizarreries typos dans Mail


----------



## fgcom (26 Mai 2008)

Ok, merci, toutefois, je ne trouve pas, je n'ai switché que depuis 6 mois et pas encore familier avec tout ça... même en cherchant avec "bizarreries typos dans Mail" je ne trouves rien sur les forums de ressemblant à mon problème. Merci quand même.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

un exemple
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155358

et faire confiance à Hannibal_Lecteur


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (27 Mai 2008)

on m'appelle ???? Remercie pascalformac au passage...

virer les prefs, changer les encodages etc, ca aide bien, mais juste pas pour ce probleme... c'est dommage hein 

Plus sérieusement, et en espérant que nombre de personnes ayant ce problème aient fait une recherche et tombent sur ce fil...

ouvrir le livre des polices (Applications...) et regarder dans la seconde colonne si par hasard tu as des points noirs. Comme a priori ton acné c'est du passé, il faut les enlever... pour cela, tu cliques UNE fois sur la ligne de la police pointnoirisée. et tu fais pomme R pour afficher tous les éléments correspondants dans le finder (le bureau). Tu opères alors une sélection aussi subjective que raisonnée... Tu regardes la date et le poids, et tu choisis la plus complète (la plus lourde) mais aussi la plus récente.
Essaie de voir si ton fichier ne mixe pas les bold et itals, alors que tu as dessous déjà les déclinaisons...
Je pourrais expliquer ici mais (d'où le s à pourrais) mais cela est à la fois trop long et trop historique... le choix entre les True-type, les open-type et surtout les type1 écran et imprimante. De quoi occuper le week-end prochain (et le suivant). 
pour ça, essaie de trouver d'autres sources.

mais une fois que tu supprimes un élément sur les 2 (d'où le doublon...), tu retournes sur le livre des polices et si tu as bien travaillé, le point noir devrait disparaitre.

Si c'est toute la police qui disparait du livre des polices, retourne sur le bureau et un coup de pomme z pour replacer les éléments à leur place d'origine. Tu peux alors opter pour supprimer l'autre éléments...

Ça se complique si tu as des triplons... mais le principe reste bon.

Bien souvent tu peux vider ton dossier utilisateur/bibliothèque/polices... et les replacer une à une.
Si tu as installé office 2004 tu trouveras aussi un joli nid à virer d'une fois. Par définition les polices du siècle dernier sont à virer sans ménagement.

Bien entendu, la maison décline toute responsabilité en cas de mauvaise manipulation.

Ce post tente de racheter tous les posteurs que j'ai pu énerver ces derniers mois. :love: Enfin un post constructif.

Sérieusement, si tu suis à la lettre (au mot et à la phrase) ce que j'ai écris ci dessus tu dois t'en sortir.

Une fois ton livre des polices SANS point noir, tu rebootes pour être sûr et ça doit jouer...

enjoy


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2008)

en complement
le nettoyage de livre des polices est aussi expliqué dans l'aide... du livre de polices


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (27 Mai 2008)

Faut aussi trouver l'aide de l'aide des fois...

:rose:


----------



## fgcom (28 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup à tous  et surtout Hannibal pour l'explcation, je vais tester ça et je vous dit, je ne sais pas sir j'ai tout bien capté pour virer les doublons mais j'essaye...


----------



## fgcom (29 Mai 2008)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> on m'appelle ???? Remercie pascalformac au passage...


C'est fait ! Merci Pascalformac


----------



## fgcom (29 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en complement
> le nettoyage de livre des polices est aussi expliqué dans l'aide... du livre de polices



Vrai, mais pas si simple ... D'où l'appel à l'aide


----------



## fgcom (29 Mai 2008)

Voilà, la solution était de supprimer les doublons... Tout à l'air rentré dans l'ordre, toutefois, je me demande comment ce problème est arrivé, c'est bizarre...
Un grand merci à tous pour votre aide et votre temps passé. @+


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2008)

oh c'est très banal
et dépend aussi de comment on utilise ou entretient  son OS
( voi les fils là dessus)

te prends pas le chou sur le mystère police ( sauf si tu intégres des polices exotiques)
c'est réparé


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (29 Mai 2008)

j'ai bien bossé on dirait


----------

